# The Music of George Lloyd



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't think there's anything of substance about the music of George Lloyd (Cornish composer) at this forum, so I'll do the honors. 

Discovering George Lloyd was indeed a pleasure and his music is truly a living proof that tonality has its merits, validity, and even wonders (and it has its place). Some may find his music anachronistic, but I find it relevant to those who have a thing or two for beauty, adventurism, unrelenting innovativeness and ingenuity, and resourceful ways with the orchestra (which are what Lloyd had, and in abundance). Some of his finales, as some listeners observed, tend to flag (like in his Eleventh, which is otherwise an excellent symphony). But the finale of the Eighth Symphony is superb. That said, I definitely would recommend his 8th, 5th, 11th, 4th (in that order) for those getting to know his music for the first time, not excluding the Symphonic Mass and the Requiem, which are very moving indeed. His piano works (An African Shrine for example) and the concerti are well worth getting to know also. That said, his operas (successful during his lifetime from what I've read), should be next in (hopefully) the next wave of Lloyd's revival as one of Britain's gigantic, most unique voices. 

In closing, anyone who appreciates Bax, Vaughan-Williams, Walton, Sainton, even Elgar would find much to appreciate in Lloyd's mightily impressive musical canvas. 

Please, what say you?
:tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2013)

dholling said:


> those who have a thing or two for beauty, adventurism, unrelenting innovativeness and ingenuity, and resourceful ways with the orchestra


I have that. Which is why I like this so much:






Just sayin'.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

'An intellectual is a person who has found one thing which is more interesting than sex.' -- Aldous Huxley

Just sayin'.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2013)

I have had sexual adventures with intellectuals and non-intellectuals.

Sex with the intellectuals was better. Physically better.

And if Aldous were still alive, I'd tell him so myself.

(Wait a minute. Aldous Huxley WAS an intellectual!! Hmmmm. Tangled web.)


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

That's the beauty of being an intellectual. You can interpret all the others to your taste, and give them new names. And tell them that they were calling the things by the wrong name, and hence they are not intellectuals. Catastrophe.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

To bring it back on topic, I'm really starting to take an interest in the music of George Lloyd now. At the moment, I only have two discs of his music. The 7th Symphony and the Symphonic Mass. I definitely intend to get more if I can. It's wonderful music in the great English Romantic tradition. If you're interested, the Symphonic Mass (from the early 1990s) is being performed on BBC Radio 3 in a little under 2 hours from now.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

maestro267 said:


> To bring it back on topic, I'm really starting to take an interest in the music of George Lloyd now. At the moment, I only have two discs of his music. The 7th Symphony and the Symphonic Mass. I definitely intend to get more if I can. It's wonderful music in the great English Romantic tradition. If you're interested, the Symphonic Mass (from the early 1990s) is being performed on BBC Radio 3 in a little under 2 hours from now.


That is nice to read.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I have three George Lloyd discs in my collection at this time: "The Birth of Venus"; Symphony No 4; Symphony 2 & 9. I have listened to the latter two, but only a couple of times while I was at work and periodically distracted. 

The idea of Lloyd appeals to me, but I need to make more of an examination through careful listening before I can say anything about his music. Nothing during my distracted listening really jumped out at me, but as I say, it's unfair to form an opinion based on that kind of listening experience..


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

There's a very moving documentary of the composer, if it could have been longer. Anyhow, enjoy.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I shall definitely give him a whirl on *Spotify, *as RVW has become one of my favorite composers. Thanks for the heads up! :tiphat:


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

^^^
You're welcome.


----------



## RuggiràIntornoATe! (5 mo ago)

The most underrated symphonist in humble opinion. His symphonies are just brilliant.


----------

